# Photoshop Liste: Übersetzung deutsch-englisch



## Cruseman (22. August 2001)

so, nachdem ich mich immer halb tot gesucht hab, hier mal ne liste. hab nix gefunden, musste welche fragen die die deutsche version haben. die übersetzung gilt auch für PaintShopPro. die ganzen filterübersetzungen findet ihr bei PST.

Normal                        -        Normal
Sprenkeln                -        Dissolve
---------------------------------------------
Multiplizieren                -        Multiply
Negativ Multiplizieren        -        Screen
Ineinander kopieren        -        Overlay
Weiches Licht                -        Soft Light
Hartes Licht                -        Hard Light
---------------------------------------------
Farbig abwedeln                -        Color Dodge
Farbig nachbelichten        -        Color Burn
---------------------------------------------
Abdunkeln                -        Darken
Aufhellen                -        Lighten
Differenz                -        Difference
Ausschluß                -        Exclusion
---------------------------------------------
Fabrton                        -        Hue
Sättigung                -        Saturation
Farbe                        -        Color
Luminanz                -        Luminosity


----------



## HeRaTiK (22. August 2001)

öhm... hättest bei uns nur in die "tutorials" section gucken sollen...

da gibts die übersetzung auch schon seit ewigkeiten!

:%


----------



## Cruseman (22. August 2001)

wo?


----------



## Prailer (22. August 2001)

**loL**

zur gleichen zeit am gleichen ort und das gleiche gemeint !


----------



## Saesh (24. August 2001)

das ihr nicht mal bei http://www.gfx4all.de gucken könnt 

unter tutorials und da unter den 4 bildchen findet ihr was nettes 


aber beeilt euch, denn wir machen erstmal für 2wochen dicht bald.


----------



## Cruseman (25. August 2001)

lol hättet ihr das nich in den misc bereich packen können? ich schau eh nie unter den tutz nach


----------



## Saesh (25. August 2001)

das ist jetzt so oder so nur provisorisch.... nach dem redesign werden wir das alles ein bísschen anders machen.


----------

